# ISPconfig 2 CentOS Postfix Problem



## Wurstbrot (21. Dez. 2010)

Morgäähn die Gemeinde... heute schon zum zweiten Male... *grml*

Folgendes Problem - habe derzeit Probleme Mails von meinem Mail - Server an z.B. GMX.ch/de etc. oder teilw. auch anderes Domains zu versenden.

Fehlermeldung welche ich erhalte ist

"Im Sorry to have to inform you that you message could not be delivered etc.pp"

The Mail system <xxx@xxx.com>: host xx.xx.xx.[IP] said: 504 5.5.2 <meinhostname>: Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified-hostname (in reply to RCPT T0 command)

Ich werde da gerade überhaupt nicht schlau... gerne poste ich auch main.cf etc.

Dass sieht so aus dass der andere Server meine Mails nicht annimmt weil der meinen hostnamen falsch auflösen tut?

Grüsse WB


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2010)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe der Befehle:

hostname

und

hostname -f


----------



## Wurstbrot (21. Dez. 2010)

hostname ergibt:


root@xxXX /]# hostname
xxXX

Also den Namen welchen mein Server hat bzw. von meinem Hoster bekommen hat

hostname -f ergibt:

genau das gleiche - das ist wohl schlecht was?

Grüsse und Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Wurstbrot (22. Dez. 2010)

evt. weitere Anhaltspunkte:

postconf -n:


```
[root@xxXX ~]# postconf -n
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
command_directory = /usr/sbin
config_directory = /etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
html_directory = no
inet_interfaces = all
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq.postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
myhostname = xxXX
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases.postfix
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.3/README_FILES
sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.3/samples
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix
setgid_group = postdrop
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = localdomain
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
smtpd_use_tls = yes
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
```
------------------

Das wird wohl an dem hostname liegen denke ich mal - weis da aber nicht weiter... wäre froh wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte!

Evt. als kleine Anmerkung:

Server wurde mithilfe des Perfekt - Server Tutorial CentOS 5.5 erstellt kleine Anpassungen wurden vorgenommen...

Server dient als DNS, Mail und Webserver - ISPConfig v2 rennt auf dem Server soweit eig. sauber.

Mir steht eine IP zur Verfügung über welche div. Webs bzw. Domains laufen Email Empfang sowie der Versand über die div. Domains funktioniert die Webs auch - nur eben Teilweise die oben genannte Rückmeldung :/

Grüsse WB


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2010)

> genau das gleiche - das ist wohl schlecht was?


Ja. Jeder Server der im Internet emails versenden will benötigt einen vollständigen Hostnamen, also incl. Toplevel Domain.

Um den korrekten Hostnamen einzutragen, rufst Du unter CentOS den Befehl:

system-config-network

auf.


----------



## Wurstbrot (22. Dez. 2010)

Also nicht dass ich jetzt verwirrt wäre - aber welche der ganzen die ich hoste muss ich angeben oO


----------



## Till (23. Dez. 2010)

Das hat mit den gehosteten Domains nichts zu tun. Jeder server im Internet soolte einen eigenständigen und nur einmal weltweit vorkommenden Hostnamen besitzen, der sich über das DNS System von jedem externen Server auflösen lässt.


----------



## Wurstbrot (11. Jan. 2011)

Hostname geändert - das ganze noch in der main.cf eingetragen und funktioniert 

Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!


------------ closed -----------


----------

